# I Did a bad thing...



## Tempestea (Dec 5, 2009)

So i know that i am mildly allergic to rats..no big deal..no worries handling cuddling getting wee marked.. poo.. te scent smellies..cage cleaning..lil scratches licks etc. No big deal, i might sneeze a lil have redness and a little itchies from scratches and maybe a small hive or two might break out. I can handle that. Not anything ever excessive happens. No worries right? Never have to take any meds for it and never let it stop me...

well Pink Lotii my PEW loves water and taking a shower in the tub. ..
so anyway..i am taking a bath and she is in the bathroom with me and she decides she wants up with mommie while i take my bath...i pick her up.. Put her on my chest and she starts taking her bath too.. Dipping in the water cleaning and running round on me. 
so as normal i get a little hive on my tummy ..no biggie..then another on my leg.. Then a few more begin to pop out.. THEN my hands start to burn and itch like mad.. I start to cough a lil.. No worries..right? .. Well then i start to feel woozy and itchy n burning itchy hands getting worse.. Hives gettin worse and im weezing coughing and feel like i cant breathe!!! ..ut oh..i put her on the floor.. Let out the water.. Reach for the dial anti bacterial soap on the sink quick ..soap myself up.. Rinse in the shower.. Breathing getting worse.. Almost pass out.. Throat closin up... Gaspin for air.. Get out of the tub.. Grab the only dose of benadryl left in the med. Cabnet. Take it quick.. Sit my a$$ back in the now shallow tub water and contiue to rinse myself off..my OH.. eventually comes in about an hour and a halfs time from when i began my bath ..sees me sittin in the tub dazed and says i thought something was wrong.. i thought u died in here.. i told him YA I ALMOST DID!!! .. Man..i wasnt expectin that..well it was cute but so cute she almost did mummie over good...bet u can guess what ill never do again lol..that had to be the dumbest thing ever.."news flash"- "lady dies in bathtub taking a bath with rat" .. lol someone please bipp me over the noggin plz.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow o_o poor you, hope you're ok now? Can you not take any antihistamines to control the allergies? I coudln;t imagine being allergic to my rats :S

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope you're ok *hugs*

I'd keep taking the benadryl. Now that you know you can have a serious allergic reaction, i would take extra precautions. Maybe see your doctor about stronger antihistamines than Benadryl


----------



## Tempestea (Dec 5, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I coudln;t imagine being allergic to my rats :S
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Ya.. me either.. It isnt fair!!!. i love them way too much. I couldnt ever stop cuddling no matter if my arms fell off lol. I just have to be more careful now i guess.


----------



## Tempestea (Dec 5, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I hope you're ok *hugs*
> 
> I'd keep taking the benadryl. Now that you know you can have a serious allergic reaction, i would take extra precautions. Maybe see your doctor about stronger antihistamines than Benadryl


Thanks for the hugs : )
ya i got another packet and still taking them.. Going to see monday what else i could take from doc to help.

*huggs* *huggs*


----------



## Tempestea (Dec 5, 2009)

OH i forgot to mention, i wasnt allergic at all at first! Not even some of the normal irritation some people get from their little needle nails. As time went on over two years since with my ratties though i started getting that irritation from nails at first.. Then sneezies and finally a small hive or two. So it was a progression over time and not one i delt with since first getting my lil monkies.. A development i wouldnt wish on anyone ever.
.ah.. I must have awful karma from a previous life... Id like to now give the universe the middle finger!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow that sounds really bad, I hope it never happens again, Id make sure u where long tshirts etc when u next pick them up


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

My surgestion would be to consult the doctor. What you had sounds like the beggings of an anathalatic shock. This is when your body has a severe allergic reaction which can kill you. It may be possible that your doctor will give you an epi pen. If these allergies persist and get worse you may need that epi pen and then streight to hospital. It's no joking matter. I feel so sorry for you I really do, I'd hate to be allergic to my cat or my gerbils & hamster. 
Describe to the doctor what you did to us, but be prepaired to stand your ground because the doctor is going to tell you to get rid of your rats.  They always do that.

The lady I adopted my cat from's son had allergies and the doctor told her to get rid of all her pets.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Doctors always say to get rid of animals if you have allergies. I'm allergic to all animals (apparently) even though I've grown up around them all. Your body goes through a serious refit (can't think of any other way to put it :laugh and you can end up with an allergy having never suffered from them before or lose allergiess after suffering from them. Definitely head to your doctor for antihistamines but stand your ground!


----------

